

My Man Jeremy - shawndumas
http://www.newyorker.com/humor/2013/11/25/131125sh_shouts_cera?currentPage=all

======
batiudrami
This is fiction. Apparently the 'Shouts and Murmurs' is entirely fictional
parody.

------
Amadou
I like how it's dated next week monday. Freaked me out for a second.

~~~
declan
Pick up any (current) weekly magazine at a newsstand and you'll see the date
on the cover is in the future. Commonplace in the business. It can be a little
odd to see this practice transferred online, I admit.

------
C1D
For anyone confused, this is part of the /humor/ (see URL) section.

------
cypher543
Is this supposed to be funny or something?

------
wunderlust
very strange.

------
JshWright
I don't get it...

This just seems really obnoxious to me.

~~~
coldtea
You have to know Cera for context, the kind of humor in the roles he does,
offbeat humor in general, appreciate the surreal a little etc.

Else, there's always Jay Leno.

------
jjjeffrey
Welp, that made sense.

------
yOutely
This is horrible and awful.

